# Radio Code after Battery Disconnect?



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

inssane said:


> Hi
> I've done a bit of searching and come up with varying answers for GMs, but not specific to the Cruze.
> I am going to install the KN air intake on my 1.8 and I need to disconnect the battery. I then need a security code after I hook the battery back up.
> Dealers charge money to reset the radio, so I don't feel that's necessary.
> ...


You don't need to disconnect the battery, it will be fine.

Even if you do, the entire electrical system will be fine when you reconnect the cable.

Your XM ID is on channel 0. It will still show.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

I need to know how to get the factory code for the radio. I was using XM as an example.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You should be able to disconnect the battery without needing the factory code for the radio. GM radios key off an embedded VIN number the first time the car is started at the factory. As long as you don't change the embedded VIN the radio will work fine. Otherwise you couldn't replace the battery except at a dealership.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

inssane said:


> I need to know how to get the factory code for the radio. I was using XM as an example.


Seriously, you don't need that. If you do, it's because your radio became shot and at that point the dealer will replace it and program for your VIN.

You really don't need to know the code. Being a well-trained tech for new technology, I'm not even sure what 'code' you are talking about.. I really wouldn't be concerned with it.


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks, makes sense now. Glad I don't have to worry about that.

How to Reset a GM Radio | eHow.com
This is what I was talking about. I seem to recall having to get a code (not from calling an 800 number) and having to enter it into the radio after a battery pull.


----------



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

I have disconnected my batter cable for a half hour, and I did not need a radio code. I did on a Honda and that did need a radio code...


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Yes I believe the manual mentions it, or somewhere it mentions needing the code. But like you found we don't need anything like that. Confusing though!

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using AutoGuide App


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

To my knowledge GM hasn't used radio unlock codes since the mid 1990's. Back then you had to enter a code after a battery reset inorder for the radio to be active. My last car was a 2000 Intrigue, and even that radio used a VIN transfer from the radio module to restart after a battery removal and replacement. 

There should be no problems.


----------



## astroe (Nov 22, 2015)

Wait, so assuming I replace the original radio with another one, then it won't work?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

astroe said:


> Wait, so assuming I replace the original radio with another one, then it won't work?


An aftermarket radio would work. But not a OEM one - at least not until you took the car to the dealer to get reprogrammed. And reportedly, you'd need the VIN number of the car it came out of. (If it's coming from GM parts, then it should be OK.)


----------



## astroe (Nov 22, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> An aftermarket radio would work. But not a OEM one - at least not until you took the car to the dealer to get reprogrammed. And reportedly, you'd need the VIN number of the car it came out of. (If it's coming from GM parts, then it should be OK.)


Oh no, haha.
Well, I've just spent $400 on a radio from the wreckers.

I'm in Australia, so I know that the Holden dealers will be unwilling to help with reprogramming / reflashing.

Do you know what kind of people I should try and approach? i.e. small time shops etc?
I've found out through my searches that it will need a MDI / GDS thing.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

astroe said:


> Do you know what kind of people I should try and approach? i.e. small time shops etc?
> I've found out through my searches that it will need a MDI / GDS thing.


You can try and call around. It would have to be someone who does enough Chevys to justify the subscription service that's needed to make the MDI work.


----------



## Batang (Mar 23, 2021)

Hi , I need to replace the battery of my Chevrolet Orlando 2012, do I need anti theft code for my radio? Need help.....


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Batang said:


> Hi , I need to replace the battery of my Chevrolet Orlando 2012, do I need anti theft code for my radio? Need help.....


Welcome Aboard!

As this is a Cruze forum, I can only speak to the Cruze and it does not need a security code. Maybe if you post the RPO code for your radio, we may be able to match it to a Cruze/Sonic/Trax radio.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

